
Covid-19: Hydroxychloroquine associated with lowered mortality in critically ill - Cantbekhan
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.27.20073379v1
======
arpa
Ah, good old hydroxychloroquine! At least this time we have a somewhat good
control sample size, but a large number of variables. Still, it's a good
finding, and a plausible mode of action (attenuation of inflammatory cytokine
storm).

